# Entitlement to illness benefit if I resign or take career break ?



## Emiso (2 Jun 2010)

I am currently on sick leave from a public service job due to a heart problem and my specialist has advised that  due to the  nature of my work duties, I will be unfit for work for the foreseeable future until treatment takes full effect. I am receiving illness benefit of 196 euro p/w and the balance of my salary is paid by my employer.

Whilst I am on sick leave, my employer cannot recruit someone to replace me which is affecting service delivery and although my employer has not put pressure on me, I feel bad about the fact that my colleagues have an increased workload due to my illness.I was thinking of applying for leave of absence or even resigning as my employer could then recruit someone to replace me.

If I was to apply for leave of absence/resign  would I still be entitled to illness benefit ?


----------



## Welfarite (2 Jun 2010)

Illness Benefit is not affected by your employment status. You would still be entitl;ed to it whether employed or not while certified as ill by your doctor.


----------



## Emiso (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks welfarite !


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jun 2010)

Can you get a medical discharge of any kind?
What is the max time frame to when you might see full recovery? 
Career break is the best option I would think. 
I certainly would not be worrying about the situation you have left in work, you are ill, and you need to consider yourself and security for yourself for the long term. 
Again it is the system that is wrong where they can not bring in someone even a long term temp to cover your position. Do not feel compelled to resign just because you are ill. That is my opinion and I am sure others will differ.


----------



## pebbledash (3 Jun 2010)

One thing to consider is that if it happened in the long term that you couldn't do your job due to ill health that you would be entitled to a pension or lump sum from a public service job if you've be making contributions. If you were let go on ill health grounds by them you might get a few thousand lump or small weekly contribution. It might be worth ringing your pension department to enquire.


----------



## Emiso (6 Jun 2010)

Many thanks to everyone for the helpful replies.


----------

